# Just Ordered Ariens EFI - Platinum 24 SHO



## Strato

Hi All. I'm new to the forum. It's great to find this site - clearly a LOT of knowledgeable people here.

I just ordered the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI from my local Ariens dealer. He said it should arrive in about 2 weeks (much earlier than the mid-October date specified in Ariens' press conference).

I originally called 4 local dealers and all told me they wouldn't carry EFI models this year. Reason: "It's new technology. We'll let them work-out the bugs first." Finally, one dealer agreed to order one for me.

I'm not a gear-head, like a lot of forum members here. But, I'm fairly sure EFI isn't experimental technology, even on small machines (some chain saws have it, and other Ariens landscape products have used it for years). Not sure why these dealers are so apprehensive.

Initially, I had decided upon the Toro PowerMax 1028, based upon Paul Sikkema's review on "Movingsnow.com", and comments here. Toro appears to have the best chute system in the business, and I like the light, robust Sub-Zero material they use.

But, Ariens' EFI swayed me. Also, I like the idea of no triggers (Auto-Turn), and Ariens' big power on this unit.

The notion of never having to worry about ethanol gas and carburetors again is enticing - especially for someone like me who doesn't work on engines. Once I receive the unit, I'll try to post a decent review. I'm not a gear head (no training), but I love gear.


----------



## YSHSfan

Welcome to the forum Strato....!

Congrats on the new machine......!!! I personally think you'll be happy with it.
I think a lot of us would like to see a review on it and follow up updates through the coming winter. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Strato

Thanks, hsblowersfan!

I'll do my best to provide a good review. I don't have the technical savvy of many folks on this forum.

But, I love machinery, and pay close attention to details.

My current machine is a 10 HP Yard Machines - about 10 years old. It's powerful, but a beast to maneuver. Also, the crank is punishing (placed low, and requires many turns).

I expect the Platinum 24 SHO EFI to be a different experience.

My secret agenda is to have a machine my wife can use.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## stromr

"My secret agenda is to have a machine my wife can use. :wink:"

Good Luck with that!


----------



## Strato

Thanks!

I've explained to her that snow blowing is oodles of fun - like having coffee with girlfriends. 

The looks I've gotten suggest my pitch needs work.


----------



## YSHSfan

Strato said:


> My secret agenda is to have a machine my wife can use.


Hey, we have a member who was really disappointed of the fact that he got home after a snow storm (hoping to use his new snowblower) and found out that his wife beat him to it and his driveway was already cleaned out. So you never know.....it may happen..... :blush::icon-shocked:


----------



## Strato

If that happened to me, not sure if I'd be overjoyed, or depressed.

Yet, given what I know of my beloved wife, chances are slim. Still, that's one reason I went with the Platinum 24 instead of the Deluxe 30, for the EFI. There's a SLIM chance my wife can cope with a 24" machine.

I kinda hoped that Ariens would give the EFI treatment this year to the Deluxe 28 SHO. That seems to be the most popular Ariens machine on this site. I wouldn't mind a slightly larger bucket than the 24" on the Platinum SHO 24.

But, Ariens knows they'll sell a boatload of the Deluxe 30 EFI's through Home Depot. So I suppose it makes sense, financially. 

The Deluxe 30 just seemed a bit too big and cumbersome. Also, I like the bigger 369 cc engine on the Platinum series.


----------



## BTM4

Congrats on the new SB. Sounds like you were in the same boat as me. I read the reviews on movingsnow.com and have been seriously considering the Toro power max hd 1028. Then I saw the product launch videos for the new Ariens Platinum 24 EFI machines and have been going back and forth between which to get. Size wise, the 24 inch bucket should be plenty for me, and I do like the idea of the EFI. I am a little hesitant about the auto turn. Sounds like the majority like it, but some complain about it taking more effort to keep it straight. If I go with the Ariens, I will probably give the poly skids a try to help with the steering. I have also read some complaints about the gas tank on the previous Ariens, but maybe that has been improved with the new EFI machines.

If you don't mind me asking, did you pay $1800? In the product launch video, they stated it would be a 300 price increase for the EFI models, but I haven't seen any official pricing numbers.

Also, did your dealer mention anything about the battery? The product launch video said that the EFI machine will require a small battery, which should last a couple years. To me, that really isn't a long time, so I just wonder what a new battery will run and if it will really need replaced every couple seasons. 

Even with some of my concerns, the Ariens does look really sweet. Please post some pics or even videos when you get your machine!


----------



## ELaw

Strato,

Welcome to the forum!



Strato said:


> I originally called 4 local dealers and all told me they wouldn't carry EFI models this year. Reason: "It's new technology. We'll let them work-out the bugs first." Finally, one dealer agreed to order one for me.
> 
> I'm not a gear-head, like a lot of forum members here. But, I'm fairly sure EFI isn't experimental technology, even on small machines (some chain saws have it, and other Ariens landscape products have used it for years). Not sure why these dealers are so apprehensive.


CHANGE IS BAD

CHANGE IS BAD

CHANGE IS BAD

Just keep repeating the above until you believe it, then you'll understand their perspective. :wink:

Kidding aside, if the machine were some off-brand model, EFI might concern me. But with Ariens' reputation for quality, I've got to think they've engineered and tested the daylights out of that system and there's probably very little to worry about.


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> Congrats on the new SB. Sounds like you were in the same boat as me. I read the reviews on movingsnow.com and have been seriously considering the Toro power max hd 1028. Then I saw the product launch videos for the new Ariens Platinum 24 EFI machines and have been going back and forth between which to get. Size wise, the 24 inch bucket should be plenty for me, and I do like the idea of the EFI. I am a little hesitant about the auto turn. Sounds like the majority like it, but some complain about it taking more effort to keep it straight. If I go with the Ariens, I will probably give the poly skids a try to help with the steering. I have also read some complaints about the gas tank on the previous Ariens, but maybe that has been improved with the new EFI machines.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did you pay $1800? In the product launch video, they stated it would be a 300 price increase for the EFI models, but I haven't seen any official pricing numbers.
> 
> Also, did your dealer mention anything about the battery? The product launch video said that the EFI machine will require a small battery, which should last a couple years. To me, that really isn't a long time, so I just wonder what a new battery will run and if it will really need replaced every couple seasons.
> 
> Even with some of my concerns, the Ariens does look really sweet. Please post some pics or even videos when you get your machine!


Yes, BTM4, it sounds like we went through a similar decision-making process. I also will have the poly skids put on the Ariens EFI. By most accounts, that addresses any "wandering" issues with the auto-turn.

The machine cost $1,799, plus tax. I've spoken again to the dealer I ordered from (Acres Power Equipment), and he's now decided to bring in a number of the EFI machines. Initially, he hadn't ordered any. Perhaps getting a confirmed EFI sale, first of his season, changed his mind?

Regarding the battery, you are correct. There is a battery required to manage the EFI. I didn't discuss this much with the dealer, because at the time I ordered the unit, he wasn't planning to carry the EFI's, and didn't know much more than me. He did acknowledge, however, that service costs on the EFI units should be minimal. 

Paul Sikkema, at Movingsnow.com, was kind enough to answer an email from me during his down-time. He also affirmed that the EFI technology is a game-changer, and encouraged me to go for this unit.


----------



## BTM4

Strato said:


> Yes, BTM4, it sounds like we went through a similar decision-making process. I also will have the poly skids put on the Ariens EFI. By most accounts, that addresses any "wandering" issues with the auto-turn.
> 
> The machine cost $1,799, plus tax. I've spoken again to the dealer I ordered from (Acres Power Equipment), and he's now decided to bring in a number of the EFI machines. Initially, he hadn't ordered any. Perhaps getting a confirmed EFI sale, first of his season, changed his mind?
> 
> Regarding the battery, you are correct. There is a battery required to manage the EFI. I didn't discuss this much with the dealer, because at the time I ordered the unit, he wasn't planning to carry the EFI's, and didn't know much more than me. He did acknowledge, however, that service costs on the EFI units should be minimal.
> 
> Paul Sikkema, at Movingsnow.com, was kind enough to answer an email from me during his down-time. He also affirmed that the EFI technology is a game-changer, and encouraged me to go for this unit.


Good to know that Paul is confident in the new machines. And thanks for letting me know about the price. I called my local dealer today to get a price, and the person I talked to didn't even know there was a new EFI model coming out. He said the pricing wasn't in his book, so he will need to look into it and get back to me. I guess the only other thing that I will need to try to figure out regarding the battery is how will we know when it needs replaced. I don't want to go to start the blower when I need it, and it won't start kind of thing. I guess I could keep a spare? Just something to look into I guess!


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> Good to know that Paul is confident in the new machines. And thanks for letting me know about the price. I called my local dealer today to get a price, and the person I talked to didn't even know there was a new EFI model coming out. He said the pricing wasn't in his book, so he will need to look into it and get back to me. I guess the only other thing that I will need to try to figure out regarding the battery is how will we know when it needs replaced. I don't want to go to start the blower when I need it, and it won't start kind of thing. I guess I could keep a spare? Just something to look into I guess!


Yes, it's surprising how little the dealers know about this. People on this forum seem to be much more informed. Of course, dealers are juggling a lot of brands, and most are still focused on selling mowers and tillers.

As I mentioned, my Ariens dealer had no intention of carrying the EFI machines, nor did 3 other local dealers I contacted. My dealer only relented after he realized he could earn quick cash on a new technology.

I'm guessing the $300 price premium for EFI could be recovered within a couple of years, in reduced service costs. Apart from replacing the spark plug, oil, and filters, not sure what more is involved. Even I may be able to do that. :roll3yes:


----------



## stromr

"Yes, it's surprising how little the dealers know about this. People on this forum seem to be much more informed"

Frequently dealers are clueless until they go to a dealer meeting introducing the coming year models whether for cars, motorcycles, lawn mowers or snowblowers. This is good as they don't become susceptible to rumors like the rest of us! You can bet the other manufacturers knew about it and are planning on bringing out their own EFI models while watching Ariens sales figures this winter.


----------



## Strato

stromr said:


> Frequently dealers are clueless until they go to a dealer meeting introducing the coming year models whether for cars, motorcycles, lawn mowers or snowblowers. This is good as they don't become susceptible to rumors like the rest of us! You can bet the other manufacturers knew about it and are planning on bringing out their own EFI models while watching Ariens sales figures this winter.


It appears the EFI trend will gather steam. Here's a link to an article I just saw on a site called "Tool to Power", where they comment on the emerging trend of EFI for outdoor equipment:

EFI is Revving Up in Outdoor Gear - Tool to Power!


----------



## BTM4

Just came across a close up of the controls on the new EFI. Figured i'd share.


----------



## scrappy

Cannot wait to get my hands on one!

Will be a while, still waiting for the dreaded day when dads' 67 Ariens is no longer kicking ass.

Fuelie snow blowers, wow.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Agreed. Companies like Ariens, Toro, Honda, I'm sure have top of the line quality testing stuff there. Despite that, sometimes things get by and won't be figured out until there is a good number of machines out in use. As an example, the Ariens fuel strainer and gas cap on the recent models (one of which I have)


----------



## ELaw

BTM4 said:


> Just came across a close up of the controls on the new EFI. Figured i'd share.
> View attachment 88281


Oh geez, now there's drool all over my keyboard... :biggrin:


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> Just came across a close up of the controls on the new EFI. Figured i'd share.
> View attachment 88281


That's the first image I've seen of the panel. Excellent espionage! :goodjob:

Kinda nice to have the "On" switch, and engine speed knob on the control panel.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I like how the drive speed and chute deflector levers are back to being vertical vs horizontal. Sheesh.. I should have waited a year before getting a Deluxe 28SHO.. Even though my SHO saved my back 10 times over this past season.


----------



## Strato

A Note on Pricing: The EFI model I've chosen - Platinum 24 SHO - seems to be offered at a variety of prices. Some shops are selling this unit for Ariens announced "promotional price" of $1799. Others have chosen to sell this unit for "list" pricing of $2029 - a 13% increase over the announced price.

I called Ariens about this, and they told me that it's the dealers choice. The advertised $1799 "promotional" price IS the price Ariens expects dealers to charge. However, dealers have the option of charging up to "full list", at $2,029, if they wish to earn more margin.

The moral of the story: Shop around.


----------



## YSHSfan

GoBlowSnow said:


> I should have waited a year before getting a Deluxe 28SHO.. Even though my SHO saved my back 10 times over this past season.


Sell your 28SHO and buy and EFI model...... or trade it in..... for an EFI...... :blush:


----------



## BTM4

Strato said:


> A Note on Pricing: The EFI model I've chosen - Platinum 24 SHO - seems to be offered at a variety of prices. Some shops are selling this unit for Ariens announced "promotional price" of $1799. Others have chosen to sell this unit for "list" pricing of $2029 - a 13% increase over the announced price.
> 
> I called Ariens about this, and they told me that it's the dealers choice. The advertised $1799 "promotional" price IS the price Ariens expects dealers to charge. However, dealers have the option of charging up to "full list", at $2,029, if they wish to earn more margin.
> 
> The moral of the story: Shop around.


Good to know! Still waiting to hear back from my dealer but hopefully they come back with $1799. I also see on the Ariens site that they are offering a free cover right now as a promotion.


----------



## Strato

*Not Till October*

Ariens also confirmed to me that dealers won't actually receive the new EFI units until the 2nd half of October.

My dealer initially informed me that he'd have the units in "2 weeks". Unless he knows something that Ariens doesn't, that's probably not going to happen.

Hence, it looks like it'll be awhile before any us can post a review on these bad boys.


----------



## stromr

*yes...*



Strato said:


> Ariens also confirmed to me that dealers won't actually receive the new EFI units until the 2nd half of October.
> 
> My dealer initially informed me that he'd have the units in "2 weeks". Unless he knows something that Ariens doesn't, that's probably not going to happen.
> 
> Hence, it looks like it'll be awhile before any us can post a review on these bad boys.


That's what I read on Paul Sikkema's website 

Ariens® Introduces EZ-Launch™ EFI Engine for Sno-Thro® Products - MovingSnow.com


----------



## GoBlowSnow

EFI is only being offered on the Deluxe-30 EFI model, (regular Deluxe 30 is also being sold) and the Platinum 24 SHO EFI model (Regular Platinum 24SHO also being offered without the EFI) for this year. Next year will likely be different. Will consider doing a trade in at that time  Till then, I'll just break in my SHO a little bit more.

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-blowers/efi


----------



## Coolio2000

Sounds like a sweet machine!


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> Good to know! Still waiting to hear back from my dealer but hopefully they come back with $1799. I also see on the Ariens site that they are offering a free cover right now as a promotion.


Unfortunately, to receive the free cover, you have to submit your warranty registration by Sept. 30. 

if you're targeting an EFI machine, we probably can't acquire these units until mid-October, at the earliest.

Personally, I'd rather have free poly skid-shoes than the cover. Alas, I see no freebies in my immediate future.:smiley-confused013:


----------



## YSHSfan

Strato said:


> Unfortunately, to receive the free cover, you have to submit your warranty registration by Sept. 30.
> 
> if you're targeting an EFI machine, we probably can't acquire these units until mid-October, at the earliest.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have free poly skid-shoes than the cover. Alas, I see no freebies in my immediate future.:smiley-confused013:


You may be able to work something out with Ariens if you ordered the blower (it's not your fault that it is not delivered until mid-October).
If I was you and if I could get the cover or nothing, I would take the cover....! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Strato

hsblowersfan said:


> You may be able to work something out with Ariens if you ordered the blower (it's not your fault that it is not delivered until mid-October).
> If I was you and if I could get the cover or nothing, I would take the cover....! :blush::blush::blush:


Valid point. Maybe they'll wiggle. Heck, I'll take an Ariens key-chain if they're offering.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Strato


Looking forward to hearing about your experience with the "new" :icon_scratch:technology.


----------



## Cardo111

Congrats on ordering the new beast!

I have the carbureted 2016 Platinum 24 SHO, with the exception of a poorly designed gas cap I am very happy with it. Best of luck with yours, you won't regret buying an Ariens their customer support is second to none in the industry and you will have plenty of power.
If they had the EFI engine when I bought mine, I would have spent the extra $200. USD, seems well worth it for all of the advantages.


----------



## YSHSfan

Cardo111 said:


> If they had the EFI engine when I bought mine, I would have spent the extra $200. USD, seems well worth it for all of the advantages.


Is $300-$500 more depending on the dealer. :blush::blush:
I think it's well worth it though. :blush::blush:


----------



## Strato

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Strato
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your experience with the "new" :icon_scratch:technology.


Well, I suppose it was new in 1958 when Chrysler introduced EFI on their Plymouth Fury, and DeSoto models (most were later retrofitted to carburetors due the reliability issues).

GM and Mercedes had earlier fuel injection models. They just weren't electronic - including the 1957 Corvette Stingray, and the earlier diesel-powered Mercedes 300SL.

Robert Bosh had the first fuel injection patent in 1896. But, it wast until the 30's that the technology gained widespread use, notably with WWII German fighter planes. Reportedly, the FI system allowed those planes to turn and fight more aggressively, because they didn't have to worry about the effects of G-forces on carbureted engines.

As Mama used to say: "There's nothing new under the sun." That's why EFI snowblowers are mostly used in cloudy weather. :wink:


----------



## Strato

Cardo111 said:


> Congrats on ordering the new beast!
> 
> I have the carbureted 2016 Platinum 24 SHO, with the exception of a poorly designed gas cap I am very happy with it. Best of luck with yours, you won't regret buying an Ariens their customer support is second to none in the industry and you will have plenty of power.
> If they had the EFI engine when I bought mine, I would have spent the extra $200. USD, seems well worth it for all of the advantages.


Thanks, CardoIII.

Good to know you're pleased with the 2016 Platinum 24 SHO, and with Ariens - gives me confidence. This is my first Ariens purchase.

Ariens has clearly developed a rabid fan-base, for good reason. 

Once I looked closely at their machines, I began to understand how people could hand these machines down to the grandkids. 

The build-quality is "pro" grade (or better). Every fastener, cable and rod appears to be built for life. I love that kind of commitment.

I had previously considered the Club Cadet 3 x 28 HD. But, so many people had issues with sheer pins breaking on those units (must have a very vulnerable gear system), that I nixed that option. Also, CC has nowhere near Ariens' build-quality.

My next option was Toro, which I'm sure I would have loved. But, when Ariens announced EFI, I re-considered.

I also like the idea of Auto-Turn (with poly skid-shoes). As Paul Sikkema reported in "Movingsnow.com", turn triggers require anywhere from 30 to 50 parts, whereas Auto-Turn utilizes one.


----------



## Cardo111

It sounds like you have done your homework. I learned a lot on Paul's website as well. He does offer some really good info and I really like his photo reviews. I completely agree with your observations regarding Ariens build quality, this year for winter 2016/2017 they seemed to have stepped it up even more on their Professional series models the handlebars are now Simplicity Signature Pro like. What I love about Ariens is when I call them they do the right thing and really seem to care about your satisfaction. The people you talk to actually know what they are talking about and the fact that they are a domestic company that only really outsources their engines to LCT which is California based but manufactures in China like everyone else at this point (as you probably know).

I had an MTD 640F that lasted me about 20 years and I sold it a few years ago for about $300. Still ran well but was rusting out, unfortunately MTD quality has gone down, though some Cub Cadets are still a good value. They are not in the same league as Ariens at this point. I also looked at Toro a local dealer here really pushed them over Ariens and he carried both brands. I am sure Toro builds a good product but their build quality does not seem like it once was either and they are now manufactured in Mexico. I was considering their HD928 with the Loncin engine. I also contacted their customer support before I bought a machine and it was not as good as Ariens support. Honda is another solid choice with good support and a quality product but I couldn't justify the cost for my needs. Ariens for me represents an excellent balance of quality and bang for my buck. When I bought mine about this time last year they were offering a 2 year extended warranty on the unit so it came with a 5 year warranty on the unit and 3 years on the engine an offer I couldn't refuse along with an excellent financing promo.

All the best, please attach some photos or a vid when you get your machine would love to see it and get your first impressions on it.


----------



## Strato

Cardo111 said:


> All the best, please attach some photos or a vid when you get your machine would love to see it and get your first impressions on it.


It appears you've also done a lot of research - more than me.

The one call I made to Ariens was handled well. They were very up-front with the pricing situation, and answered all my questions regarding differences between last year's and this year's models.

Once I get my mittens on the machine, I'll definitely post photos, with my first impressions. I'll try to do a video too. But, it sounds like it'll be a couple of months before the EFI's arrive in local stores.

Once the snow flies, :snowing: as it surely will here in MA, I'll do a full-on review.

I'm also looking forward to Paul Sikkema's review, on Movingsnow.com.


----------



## Strato

Just saw this image of the EFI Deluxe 30 control panel...


----------



## SnoThro

Cardo111 said:


> It sounds like you have done your homework. I learned a lot on Paul's website as well. He does offer some really good info and I really like his photo reviews. I completely agree with your observations regarding Ariens build quality, this year for winter 2016/2017 they seemed to have stepped it up even more on their Professional series models the handlebars are now Simplicity Signature Pro like. What I love about Ariens is when I call them they do the right thing and really seem to care about your satisfaction. The people you talk to actually know what they are talking about and the fact that they are a domestic company that only really outsources their engines to LCT which is California based but manufactures in China like everyone else at this point (as you probably know).
> 
> I had an MTD 640F that lasted me about 20 years and I sold it a few years ago for about $300. Still ran well but was rusting out, unfortunately MTD quality has gone down, though some Cub Cadets are still a good value. They are not in the same league as Ariens at this point. I also looked at Toro a local dealer here really pushed them over Ariens and he carried both brands. I am sure Toro builds a good product but their build quality does not seem like it once was either and they are now manufactured in Mexico. I was considering their HD928 with the Loncin engine. I also contacted their customer support before I bought a machine and it was not as good as Ariens support. Honda is another solid choice with good support and a quality product but I couldn't justify the cost for my needs. Ariens for me represents an excellent balance of quality and bang for my buck. When I bought mine about this time last year they were offering a 2 year extended warranty on the unit so it came with a 5 year warranty on the unit and 3 years on the engine an offer I couldn't refuse along with an excellent financing promo.
> 
> All the best, please attach some photos or a vid when you get your machine would love to see it and get your first impressions on it.


Toro assembles in Mexico, many of the components are still USA made.

Toro frames aren't quite as stout but they have better engineering than Ariens. Better impeller bearing, better axle bearing, better auger bearings. For some reason Ariens insists on using nylon liners everywhere which wear through very quickly and drive me up a wall. Their impeller roller bearing is also chintzy. Why these companies pinch pennies so much that they cant source NTN/NSK is beyond me. Even on the Pro is just some no name 25 cent ball bearings. Toro is guilty of this as well on other applications but on their snowblowers pretty much every bearing surface is a solid cast bronze piece as opposed to a ball bearing.

Their quick stick chute is also far superior and the chutes themselves also don't suffer from stretching causing the deflector to stick in place which does happen on Ariens. Ariens wheels also rust in place to the axles and really either need looser tolerances or zerk fittings like the older 8/24.

Loncin quality, thus far, is also better than LCT with the exception of the disastrous fuel line issue on the 418 single stages when they first launched. Having dealt with service reps from both companies they're both very good with the primary goal being to satisfy the customer. 

From an engineering and repair standpoint i'll take a Toro any day. I fixed so many of both I lost count but any Ariens made after 2000 has been a huge money maker for me.

I'll be curious how this EFI pans out, its arguably long overdue, but I do think dealers are smart to wait and see for at least this initial season.


----------



## Strato

SnoThro said:


> Toro frames aren't quite as stout but they have better engineering than Ariens. Better impeller bearing, better axle bearing, better auger bearings. For some reason Ariens insists on using nylon liners everywhere which wear through very quickly and drive me up a wall. Their impeller roller bearing is also chintzy. Why these companies pinch pennies so much that they cant source NTN/NSK is beyond me. Even on the Pro is just some no name 25 cent ball bearings. Toro is guilty of this as well on other applications but on their snowblowers pretty much every bearing surface is a solid cast bronze piece as opposed to a ball bearing.


SnoThro: Thanks for this detailed technical assessment.

In your opinion, are the bearing issues you mentioned (nylon liners), unique to Ariens? Is this an unusual weakness in the Ariens design. Or, do other companies also utilize these cheaper nylon parts - as opposed to the cast bronze parts used in Toro machines?


----------



## Cardo111

This thread gets better and better. Thanks for posting the pic of the Deluxe 30 EFI that will be selling like hot cakes at Home Depot. Interesting to see a 369cc engine that seems to be labeled 15 lb. ft. of torque I wonder why with the EFI it is rated 2 ft lbs. less than my carbureted version, I would think the opposite?

Regarding SnoThro's post: if he repairs these machines for a living I respect his insights. However looking at an Ariens next to a Toro the Toro appears to cut many more corners, the steel gauge of the auger housing seems much thinner with no roll top edge, 2 bolt as opposed to 3 bolt auger flanges a lot of plastic/polymer including the control levers these things just turned me off in addition to my experience with their support staff and the manufacturing outside of America. Additionally the Loncin engine seemed covered in plastic with a side terminating oil drain which unnecessarily complicates maintenance (requires a fabricated funnel or a wheel removal). I did hear they manufacture quality motorcycle engines in China. The Loncin engines also seemed small for the size of the unit. I do understand that the Toro ACS is supposed to be very efficient.

The Toro Quick Stick chute control is second to none. I am not sure what the profit margins are on these machines and if Toro is more profitable at point of sale than Ariens I am not in the business. 

Like the Ford vs. Chevy debate there will always be divided opinions on what is best, we try to make the best decision we can based on doing our research, past experience, service etc. At the end of the day you probably wouldn't go wrong with an Ariens or a Toro they both build a good product. I happen to prefer Ariens based on the reasons outlined in my posts.

All the best.


----------



## Strato

Cardo111 said:


> Like the Ford vs. Chevy debate there will always be divided opinions on what is best, we try to make the best decision we can based on doing our research, past experience, service etc. At the end of the day you probably wouldn't go wrong with an Ariens or a Toro they both build a good product. I happen to prefer Ariens based on the reasons outlined in my posts.
> 
> All the best.


Agreed. Both Toro and Ariens seem to inspire the most rabid, loyal fans among snowblower enthusiasts.

Last year, Paul Sikkema did reviews on two models of the Toro snowblowers, in "Movingsnow.com". Here's a link to his superb "Picture Review" of the Power Max HD Toro 826 OXE:

Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE Model 38805 Picture Review - MovingSnow.com

As you can see, Paul is very high on Toro. He addresses some of the concerns you outlined in your post (questions I also had).

For me, the choice between the two is close. The chute on the Toro appears amazingly dexterous - like a wand. And, presuming SnoThro is correct (which I'm sure he is), better bearings on the Toro.

But, to me, EFI on Ariens is a big deal. I love the idea of having a closed system that instantly calibrates for temperature, altitude and load on the engine. No worries about old gas gumming-up the carburetor. Also, easy one-pull starting in any weather, any place.

I also like the concept of Ariens' Auto-Turn. Turn triggers entail too many moving parts for my taste.


----------



## SnoThro

Strato said:


> SnoThro: Thanks for this detailed technical assessment.
> 
> In your opinion, are the bearing issues you mentioned (nylon liners), unique to Ariens? Is this an unusual weakness in the Ariens design. Or, do other companies also utilize these cheaper nylon parts - as opposed to the cast bronze parts used in Toro machines?


In so far as having a little plastic sleeve inside of a cast component? Yes unique to Ariens. I really have no idea what the idea is behind it especially in a location like the axles where you have constant rotation and much of the machines weight on this 1/16" thick plastic sleeve. Prior to this they used either big ball bearings or brass sleeves, both of which worked quite wel.

MTD uses full on plastic bushings for the axles and auger shaft on many machines which is worse...but its MTD and to be expected.



Cardo111 said:


> This thread gets better and better. Thanks for posting the pic of the Deluxe 30 EFI that will be selling like hot cakes at Home Depot. Interesting to see a 369cc engine that seems to be labeled 15 lb. ft. of torque I wonder why with the EFI it is rated 2 ft lbs. less than my carbureted version, I would think the opposite?
> 
> Regarding SnoThro's post: if he repairs these machines for a living I respect his insights. However looking at an Ariens next to a Toro the Toro appears to cut many more corners, the steel gauge of the auger housing seems much thinner with no roll top edge, 2 bolt as opposed to 3 bolt auger flanges a lot of plastic/polymer including the control levers these things just turned me off in addition to my experience with their support staff and the manufacturing outside of America. Additionally the Loncin engine seemed covered in plastic with a side terminating oil drain which unnecessarily complicates maintenance (requires a fabricated funnel or a wheel removal). I did hear they manufacture quality motorcycle engines in China. The Loncin engines also seemed small for the size of the unit. I do understand that the Toro ACS is supposed to be very efficient.
> 
> The Toro Quick Stick chute control is second to none. I am not sure what the profit margins are on these machines and if Toro is more profitable at point of sale than Ariens I am not in the business.
> 
> Like the Ford vs. Chevy debate there will always be divided opinions on what is best, we try to make the best decision we can based on doing our research, past experience, service etc. At the end of the day you probably wouldn't go wrong with an Ariens or a Toro they both build a good product. I happen to prefer Ariens based on the reasons outlined in my posts.
> 
> All the best.


Yep I concede the frame is thinner but its the overall machine that matters. Remember that every manufacturer is always cutting corners to maintain price points even if it isn't a glaringly obvious change like the frame vs something in the drive. 

RE: auger flanges that actually another problem on Ariens machines since the bolts are so much smaller (3/8" head) they're only grade 2 or 3 and I've seen quite a few that shear off on relatively new machines. Again pinching pennies, why not use grade 5 or 8?

Plastics can be structurally as strong as steel depending on the type of plastic used. Toro has been using the same applications of plastics for nearly 15 years now and really don't have problems with it. They even back the chute and impeller top up with a lifetime warranty. As an added benefit you don't have to worry about weld fatigue, rusting, or bending.

Loncin has been making engines for decades. They've licensed Honda designs since the 80s, as you stated, primarily making scooter motors, so they know what they're doing.

Profit margins depend on the dealer level. In general Toro has a slightly better profit margin by about 3-5% over Ariens but it also depends on what machines you're moving. Generally speaking the more expensive the machine the more money being made on it. Might only make 12% on a $1000 unit but if you sell a $2000 unit you suddenly jump to nearly 20% (then of course you have to take overhead out of that).


----------



## YSHSfan

SnoThro said:


> Toro assembles in Mexico, many of the components are still USA made.
> 
> Toro frames aren't quite as stout but they have better engineering than Ariens. Better impeller bearing, better axle bearing, better auger bearings. For some reason Ariens insists on using nylon liners everywhere which wear through very quickly and drive me up a wall. Their impeller roller bearing is also chintzy. Why these companies pinch pennies so much that they cant source NTN/NSK is beyond me. Even on the Pro is just some no name 25 cent ball bearings. Toro is guilty of this as well on other applications but on their snowblowers pretty much every bearing surface is a solid cast bronze piece as opposed to a ball bearing.
> 
> Their quick stick chute is also far superior and the chutes themselves also don't suffer from stretching causing the deflector to stick in place which does happen on Ariens. Ariens wheels also rust in place to the axles and really either need looser tolerances or zerk fittings like the older 8/24.
> 
> Loncin quality, thus far, is also better than LCT with the exception of the disastrous fuel line issue on the 418 single stages when they first launched. Having dealt with service reps from both companies they're both very good with the primary goal being to satisfy the customer.
> 
> From an engineering and repair standpoint i'll take a Toro any day. I fixed so many of both I lost count but any Ariens made after 2000 has been a huge money maker for me.
> 
> I'll be curious how this EFI pans out, its arguably long overdue, but I do think dealers are smart to wait and see for at least this initial season.


_*SnoThro*_,

Since you have high snowblowers repair experience, I'd like to hear your opinion about Honda snowblowers quality as well..... :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Strato

*Photoshop EFI?*



Strato said:


> Just saw this image of the EFI Deluxe 30 control panel...


I'm confused by this photo I previously posted.

CardioIII recently commented: "Interesting to see a 369cc engine that seems to be labeled 15 lb. ft. of torque I wonder why with the EFI it is rated 2 ft lbs. less than my carbureted version, I would think the opposite?"

I just checked the Ariens site, and sure enough, the Deluxe 30 EFI is supposed to have a 306 cc engine, with 15 ft/lbs of torque.

Yet, in this image, the engine appears to be a 369 cc (according to the sticker).

I initially wondered this if image might actually be the Platinum 24 SHO EFI (the bucket looks a bit small for a 30" - hard to tell). But, there's clearly a hand crank on this unit - not offered on the Platinum series, and the Platinum has 17 ft/lbs of torque.

I wonder if Ariens changed their mind, or if this image is just incorrect?


----------



## uberT

Yeah, maybe there's an error in the spec sheet ( http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/Spec_Platinum.pdf ) which shows 17 ft*lbs for the EFI engines...

They may have down-rated the engine while achieving greatly enhanced fuel economy.


----------



## Strato

uberT said:


> Yeah, maybe there's an error in the spec sheet ( http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/Spec_Platinum.pdf ) which shows 17 ft*lbs for the EFI engines...
> 
> They may have down-rated the engine while achieving greatly enhanced fuel economy.


uberT, the page in your link is correct. However, that page shows specs for the Platinum series engines, all of which are either 369 cc or 414 cc.

If you go to the Deluxe series page, all the engines are either 306 cc or 254 cc.

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/Spec_Deluxe.pdf

That image I posted was supposed to be for the Deluxe 30 EFI model, which makes sense if you look at the crank chute, and the 15 ft/lbs power rating.

However, it does not make sense if you look at the engine size (369cc), and what appears (to me), to be a small, 24" bucket.

I therefore wondered if this was some sort of "composite" image, created in Photoshop (for what reason, I can't imagine - unless it's to confuse us).

The combination of info shown on the engine sticker - 369cc with 15 ft./lbs of torque, doesn't correspond with anything else I've seen or read.


----------



## BTM4

I notice that snowblowers direct now has the EFI available for pre-order. The price for the 921053 (platinum 24 EFI) is $1799 (no tax). It says estimated availability is October 13, 2016.

I still plan on going through my local dealer unless they come back with a price higher than $1799. Even at the same price, the dealer will be more $ for me because of tax, but I figure they will take better care of me for service work if I purchase though them.

Anyways - just wanted to give people a heads up that you can now order through SB Direct.


----------



## Cardo111

Strato, I saw this same photo on snowblowersdirect.com they use it for the Platinum 24 SHO EFI. As you noticed it has the over the dash hand crank and not the Platinum series Quick-Turn chute.

It doesn't make sense that the EFI engine of the same size would have less torque. I would suggest contacting Ariens tech support tomorrow to clarify this they are very helpful and will have an answer or call you back with one. Tel. # (920)756-4688. Based on the Ariens website spec sheets as you said the 306cc engines all show 15 lb. ft. of torque, and the below link shows a pic of the Platinum 24 EFI w/the 369cc engine that is labeled 17 ft. Lbs. of torque, that photo floating around of the Deluxe 30 EFI is likely a misprint:

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/Spec_Platinum.pdf


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> I notice that snowblowers direct now has the EFI available for pre-order. The price for the 921053 (platinum 24 EFI) is $1799 (no tax). It says estimated availability is October 13, 2016.
> 
> I still plan on going through my local dealer unless they come back with a price higher than $1799. Even at the same price, the dealer will be more $ for me because of tax, but I figure they will take better care of me for service work if I purchase though them.
> 
> Anyways - just wanted to give people a heads up that you can now order through SB Direct.


BTM4- thanks for the heads-up.

Although sites like Snowblowersdirect.com don't charge for shipping, most customers need to pay the extra $50 lift-gate charge, unless they can unload a 300 lb. pallet without one (usually requires a loading dock).

My point being, that when a lift gate is considered, the actual difference between an online site and local dealer, even with sales tax, is probably only about $60 for an $1800 Platinum 24 SHO EFI.

Personally, I'm happy to pay that extra $60 to have a local dealer assemble and set-up my machine, and have my back should anything goes amiss. 

This, of course, assumes the local dealer will sell at the $1799 "promotional" price, as opposed to the $2029 "list" price.


----------



## BTM4

Strato said:


> BTM4- thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> Although sites like Snowblowersdirect.com don't charge for shipping, most customers need to pay the extra $50 lift-gate charge, unless they can unload a 300 lb. pallet without one (usually requires a loading dock).
> 
> My point being, that when a lift gate is considered, the actual difference between an online site and local dealer, even with sales tax, is probably only about $60 for an $1800 Platinum 24 SHO EFI.
> 
> Personally, I'm happy to pay that extra $60 to have a local dealer assemble and set-up my machine, and have my back should anything goes amiss.
> 
> This, of course, assumes the local dealer will sell at the $1799 "promotional" price, as opposed to the $2029 "list" price.


Totally agree. I'd rather pay a little extra for the assembly and peace of mind for being taken care down the road for service needs.


----------



## Cardo111

BTM4 said:


> Totally agree. I'd rather pay a little extra for the assembly and peace of mind for being taken care down the road for service needs.


Same here. IMHO wouldn't be worth buying online unless you were saving a few hundred dollars after the lift gate delivery charge.

A dealer may not admit it but you will not be a priority if they did not sell you the machine. Additionally as you mentioned the peace of mind that it was assembled correctly by someone who likely has put together 100's of these machines and will appreciate your business is well worth the extra 100 or so dollars. I am lucky to have a dealer in my area who participates in the Ariens "online/promotional" pricing program so it makes my decision even easier.


----------



## Strato

Cardo111 said:


> that photo floating around of the Deluxe 30 EFI is likely a misprint:


I'm going to go with that. It's just a strange photo - probably from a trade show.

Somebody in Ariens marketing/graphics likely just goofed on the sticker, in the midst of pre-show chaos.


----------



## SnoThro

hsblowersfan said:


> _*SnoThro*_,
> 
> Since you have high snowblowers repair experience, I'd like to hear your opinion about Honda snowblowers quality as well..... :blush::blush::blush:


No hands on experience with the redesign for the States they launched last year but they seem to engineer things very well with a cost that is associated with it. Comments to follow are with regards to the prior generation but seem to carry over to the newest model as well.

First off everything is hydro drive so no finicky drive parts to wear. All ball bearings, whether supporting the crank shaft of the engine or within the frame, are from a quality Japanese manufacturer.

Engines are pretty much the gold standard. They're amongst the most quiet, smoothest starting and running, and cleanest burning you can find. Most small industrial outdoor power equipment of construction or city crews is being powered by an abused Honda GX engine and they just keep working. Manufacturing quality of the engine is generally excellent with blatantly obvious advantages over their Chinese counterparts in things like metal quality, anodizing, and painting/corrosion resistance. Snow blower engines in particular get a unique carb bowl with a large thumb screw valve to make final draining for storage easy without getting gas all over your hand.

Axles are ball bearing supported.

Belts are by far simply the highest quality of any snow blower manufacturer.

Auger gear case impeller shaft ball bearing supported front and back, auger shaft ball bearing supported on both sides. Auger shaft and main gear join via their own gear teeth instead of the gear torqueing on a single steel woodruff key.

Things like skids and auger housing scraper are made of nice beefy steel stock.

Clearance between the impeller and housing was very tight which is how they threw so far. A new Honda would literally not benefit from the "impeller mod".

New design comes with skid steering ability, onboard 12v starting, and ability to hydraulically tilt and lock the machine at a desired angle.

Prior to the redesign my biggest complaint with Honda was that the machines cost a mint and lacked basics like
-lights (purchasable as an option)
-electric starters (expensive "upgrade" and only for the 28"+ models)
-ability to zero turn
-and are a disaster to move unpowered wheeled or tracked.

Belt service is also a pain but they will go an honest 10 years before requiring replacement so that's not such a huge issue. They also lacked zerk fittings for the auger shaft so they'd rust in place too but some years ago they adopted a stubby shaft design similar to what Ariens began using 4 or so seasons ago so the lack of fittings isn't such a big deal anymore.

In essence you were paying a mint for a very basic snow blower. Most of this seems to have been addressed though.

Ironically a lot of these build quality choices, such as thick quality steel and ball/roller bearing supports, were how 60s and 70s Ariens were made.


----------



## Cardo111

Honda does build a really nice machine if you have a need for such a machine and can afford one. I wonder how the Honda electric chute control motors will hold up. I assume they will hold up better than Simplicity's. The Ariens Pro series is still utilizing full width auger shafts instead of the stub shafts used on their lower end models.


----------



## BTM4

Just saw that Paul from movingsnow.com has a write up on the new Ariens machines.

2016 Ariens Snow Blowers - What's New - and Exciting! - MovingSnow.com

He mentioned how Ariens made a minor change to fix steering issues. Assuming he is referring to the axles being moved closer to the bucket? Only thing I was a little confused about is he says that it will fix the issues that people have been having with the 30 inch blowers. But I always thought the steering issues were not exclusive to the 30 inch, but also the 24/28 inch blowers as well.

Paul said that he will have a picture review as soon as the new blowers are available. Hopefully he does one for the EFI version.


----------



## Strato

My EFI 24 Platinum SHO arrived today. Just went down to pay the balance due, and they honored the "promo price" of $1799.

They're setting-up the machine now, and adding the poly skid shoes. Even though they rebalanced the 2016-17 models, I got the poly shoes just to ensure Autoturn is effortless, and precise.

The dealer is supposed to deliver the machine tomorrow. Once they do, I'll take it for a 5-min "dry run", and report on the findings (obviously, not a review because there's no snow).

Kind of interesting to see a blower with no choke, no primer button, and no fuel shut-off valve. The exterior of the engine looks surprisingly simple.

Also, the "Engine Power" dial is interesting. One can vary the amount of power created by the engine, and therefore engine noise level.

Should have more info soon.


----------



## Cardo111

Congratulations and best of luck with it, I look forward to the review/thread after the first use in a decent storm. I stopped by my dealer today and he said he got 2 in but did not set them up yet. I was hoping to check one out (even though I just bought a machine last year). He was excited about the EFI engines and said it should be easy to service preventing ethanol related issues (as you know). He also told me that after next year Subaru will no longer be making OPE engines, as I was interested in an Ariens edger.

All the best.


----------



## BTM4

Congrats, Strato. I have a 24 EFI Platinum on order, also. But no word yet from my dealer to say it had arrived. I just came across a video of a deluxe 30 EFI on facebook. You can check it out here:
https://www.facebook.com/PaulsAutoRepairCT/?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf

I ended up not ordering the poly skid shoes when I placed my order for the blower, figuring I'd give the new "improved balance" a chance. Hopefully I didn't make a mistake there. I guess I can always add the poly skids if needed down the road.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

OPE engines?


----------



## YSHSfan

GoBlowSnow said:


> OPE engines?


"Outdoor Power Equipment" engines....


----------



## GoBlowSnow

doh. Got one of their engines in my new mower. So far so good.


----------



## Strato

*Failure to Launch*



BTM4 said:


> Congrats, Strato. I have a 24 EFI Platinum on order, also. But no word yet from my dealer to say it had arrived. I just came across a video of a deluxe 30 EFI on facebook. You can check it out here:
> https://www.facebook.com/PaulsAutoRepairCT/?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf
> 
> I ended up not ordering the poly skid shoes when I placed my order for the blower, figuring I'd give the new "improved balance" a chance. Hopefully I didn't make a mistake there. I guess I can always add the poly skids if needed down the road.


Turns out my dealer couldn't get my machine set-up today, which means I now won't get the unit until Friday (traveling for business Mon.-Thurs.) :icon-doh:. 

I was looking forward to playing with the new toy this weekend. As Meatloaf once sang: "All revved-up with no place to go". 

BTM4 - That's an amusing video. The dealer ("Dan") sounds like he should be selling snowblowers on late-night TV. Oh Yeaahhh!

I thought the same as you - probably don't need the poly skids given the new balance design. But, I got them anyway. As you mentioned, they're easy to install at any time.

I looked at the Deluxe 30 EFI machine at my dealer's. For home use, I'd never want a bucket that size (unless I had an immense driveway). A 30" machine would be challenging to maneuver around our cars. But, if you have lots of real estate to cover, and a big garage, I suppose they make sense.

I prefer a 24" bucket, with a muscular engine. :wink:


----------



## BTM4

Strato said:


> Turns out my dealer couldn't get my machine set-up today, which means I now won't get the unit until Friday (traveling for business Mon.-Thurs.) :icon-doh:.
> 
> I was looking forward to playing with the new toy this weekend. As Meatloaf once sang: "All revved-up with no place to go".
> 
> BTM4 - That's an amusing video. The dealer ("Dan") sounds like he should be selling snowblowers on late-night TV. Oh Yeaahhh!
> 
> I thought the same as you - probably don't need the poly skids given the new balance design. But, I got them anyway. As you mentioned, they're easy to install at any time.
> 
> I looked at the Deluxe 30 EFI machine at my dealer's. For home use, I'd never want a bucket that size (unless I had an immense driveway). A 30" machine would be challenging to maneuver around our cars. But, if you have lots of real estate to cover, and a big garage, I suppose they make sense.
> 
> I prefer a 24" bucket, with a muscular engine. :wink:


After thinking on it more, I called my dealer today and told them to go ahead and add the poly skids to my order. I guess it's TBD if they are needed or not with the new balance change. We shall see!

Dan does sound like quite the character, lol. I stumbled on that video by searching "Ariens EFI."

The 30 inch was more than I needed, as well. I went with the Platinum 24, like you did. For me, I didn't want anything larger because space in my garage is pretty tight. Plus I usually have a couple cars in the driveway, so the 24 inch will be easier to get between them.


----------



## BTM4

This may have been mentioned, but the Ariens website is saying that the promo for a free cover is valid through 10/31. Previously, the promo had said 9/30 was the end date.


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> This may have been mentioned, but the Ariens website is saying that the promo for a free cover is valid through 10/31. Previously, the promo had said 9/30 was the end date.


When I tried to order the cover online, after purchasing the new unit by Sept. 30, I received a message saying my purchase didn't qualify for the cover. :confused2:

??? I just spent $2,000, and I don't qualify?

I wrote to Ariens, and they conceded that I should receive the cover. Hopefully, they'll send me one.

Frankly, I don't really need a cover, as this machine will only be stored in a garage. What I really need is the Ariens floor mat.

Just bought that online from Home Depot for $29. Dealers sell them for $50.


----------



## Cardo111

Another good source for OPE parts and Ariens accessories is Jackssmallengines.com


----------



## Infantryman

Just looking forward to see how good are these EFI engines! 

Envoyé de mon SM-T350 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted3g

I'm curious also. I had the option of it but declined due to the lack of info out on it. I hope it lives up to everyone's expectations.


----------



## BTM4

Strato said:


> When I tried to order the cover online, after purchasing the new unit by Sept. 30, I received a message saying my purchase didn't qualify for the cover. :confused2:
> 
> ??? I just spent $2,000, and I don't qualify?
> 
> I wrote to Ariens, and they conceded that I should receive the cover. Hopefully, they'll send me one.
> 
> Frankly, I don't really need a cover, as this machine will only be stored in a garage. What I really need is the Ariens floor mat.
> 
> Just bought that online from Home Depot for $29. Dealers sell them for $50.


Strato, did Ariens ever send you the cover? I was just looking at the fine print for the free cover promotion, and now it is saying Canada only. Unless I totally overlooked this, I do not remember seeing this before. Looks like I won't be eligible since I am in the US.

I do see that there is now a promo to extend the 3 year warranty to a 5 year warranty for $99.95. The normal price for a platinum warranty extension is $275. Does anyone have any thoughts on buying an extended warranty?


----------



## PAfromQC

two years for 100$, negotiate it in your deal....


----------



## sony1998

Me to.


----------



## Strato

BTM4 said:


> Strato, did Ariens ever send you the cover? I was just looking at the fine print for the free cover promotion, and now it is saying Canada only. Unless I totally overlooked this, I do not remember seeing this before. Looks like I won't be eligible since I am in the US.
> 
> I do see that there is now a promo to extend the 3 year warranty to a 5 year warranty for $99.95. The normal price for a platinum warranty extension is $275. Does anyone have any thoughts on buying an extended warranty?


Yes, a customer service rep called and asked for my shipping address so he could send me the cover. I haven't sent the info yet, but the cover appears assured.

What I'm REALLY excited about is my new Ariens snowblower matt, which I bought through Home Depot for $29. That matt is uber-thick and nice! Don't know how than can produce those for $30 retail.


----------



## BTM4

Strato said:


> Yes, a customer service rep called and asked for my shipping address so he could send me the cover. I haven't sent the info yet, but the cover appears assured.
> 
> What I'm REALLY excited about is my new Ariens snowblower matt, which I bought through Home Depot for $29. That matt is uber-thick and nice! Don't know how than can produce those for $30 retail.


You sold me. Just placed an order for the mat.


----------



## Scuba_Steve

I just picked up the 36x36 mat, which is probably overkill for my D24, but the width does make it easy to park it. No need to tweak the position just right to get it on.

I'm not sure how much water it will hold, but it's beefy and looks awesome.


----------



## Strato

Scuba_Steve said:


> I just picked up the 36x36 mat, which is probably overkill for my D24, but the width does make it easy to park it. No need to tweak the position just right to get it on.
> 
> I'm not sure how much water it will hold, but it's beefy and looks awesome.


Yup, those mats are uber-nice - amazingly thick. Much better than having melted snow running all over your garage.


----------



## Dextar

Scuba_Steve said:


> I just picked up the 36x36 mat, which is probably overkill for my D24, but the width does make it easy to park it. No need to tweak the position just right to get it on.
> 
> I'm not sure how much water it will hold, but it's beefy and looks awesome.


Where did you get the 36x36 mat? I can only find a 30x36 or a 36x30 on Home Depot's website.


----------



## Scuba_Steve

Dextar said:


> Where did you get the 36x36 mat? I can only find a 30x36 or a 36x30 on Home Depot's website.



HD doesn't carry it. I ordered it directly from Ariens when I was ordering a couple of other things: Ariens Snow Blower Protective Floor Mat - 36 x 36

Shipping was $10 for the entire order.

Less expensive at Jack's if you are only ordering the mat - $48.95 shipped: Ariens 70706700 Floor Mat Kit 36" x 36" - Jacks Small Engines


----------



## Dextar

Scuba_Steve said:


> HD doesn't carry it. I ordered it directly from Ariens when I was ordering a couple of other things: Ariens Snow Blower Protective Floor Mat - 36 x 36
> 
> Shipping was $10 for the entire order.
> 
> Less expensive at Jack's if you are only ordering the mat - $48.95 shipped: Ariens 70706700 Floor Mat Kit 36" x 36" - Jacks Small Engines


I wonder if I can drive to the factory and pick it up.. I don't live very far at all...


----------



## Cardo111

Weighing in on the mat I have the 36" one for mine, bought it at Jack's online, it is substantial and does hold a lot of water. IMHO a must have accessory, I also got the drift cutters and weight kit from Jack's.


----------



## stlrs00

I just got the new Ariens platinum 24 EFI snowblower.I ordered it from snowblowers.com came in about a week took about an hour to unbox and put together.Was surprised it already had oil in it I put gas in it plugged it in and it started right up. We haven't gotten any snow yet but I ran it up the driveway turned easily just waiting for the snow.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

HEY! Congrats! Let's see some photos when time allows! Well, you may need to post the photos on photobucket.com and then share links to them since you are a newbie on this site and I think they won't let you post photos until you have 10-15 or 20 posts on here or something like that. How do you feel about the assembly portion?


----------



## Strato

Why I love EFI. 

Yesterday my 2 week-old leaf blower refused to start (again) - although I followed all instructions religiously. This was about the 5th time the demonic device made me say bad things.

I finally returned the offending machine to Home Depot, who gave me a full refund. Next to me, guess what? - Another fellow also returning a leaf blower (different brand), for the same reason. Wouldn't start.

When I got home, I opened my garage, strolled over to my new Platinum 24 EFI, pulled the cord once, and watched it roar to life. I turned it off, and gave it an affectionate pat.

If it does that every time, I'll never regret a penny of the price.


----------



## Dextar

Strato said:


> Why I love EFI.
> 
> Yesterday my 2 week-old leaf blower refused to start (again) - although I followed all instructions religiously. This was about the 5th time the demonic device made me say bad things.
> 
> I finally returned the offending machine to Home Depot, who gave me a full refund. Next to me, guess what? - Another fellow also returning a leaf blower (different brand), for the same reason. Wouldn't start.
> 
> When I got home, I opened my garage, strolled over to my new Platinum 24 EFI, pulled the cord once, and watched it roar to life. I turned it off, and gave it an affectionate pat.
> 
> If it does that every time, I'll never regret a penny of the price.


Just an FYI, if you start it I would let it warm up a bit before shutting it off right away. Will help prolong the life of things!


----------



## Strato

Dextar said:


> Just an FYI, if you start it I would let it warm up a bit before shutting it off right away. Will help prolong the life of things!


That's great advice. Much appreciated!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Eh. You are talking about 2 completely different animals here. Those little piddly oil burners that you have in string trimmers and leaf blowers and those little piddly snow paddle throwers were made to be a pain in the butt, period. But I swear that a maintained 2 stage snowblower engine is going to start just fine on the first or 2nd pull after a few primes and proper choke applied. But I'll leave it at that.


----------



## nwcove

GoBlowSnow said:


> Eh. You are talking about 2 completely different animals here. Those little piddly oil burners that you have in string trimmers and leaf blowers and those little piddly snow paddle throwers were made to be a pain in the butt, period. But I swear that a maintained 2 stage snowblower engine is going to start just fine on the first or 2nd pull after a few primes and proper choke applied. But I'll leave it at that.


Ahem......my piddly snow paddle thrower has a 208 cc OHV engine...rated at a generous 6hp ! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardo111

I have a RedMax EB7001 backpack leaf blower. I bought it about 10 years ago, it starts right up and has never let me down.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

You just jinxed yourself.


----------



## Cardo111

Lol. Thought the same thing after I clicked post.


----------



## snowmore

*How was the set up on the Ariens EFI Platinum 24 SHO?*



stlrs00 said:


> I just got the new Ariens platinum 24 EFI snowblower.I ordered it from snowblowers.com came in about a week took about an hour to unbox and put together.Was surprised it already had oil in it I put gas in it plugged it in and it started right up. We haven't gotten any snow yet but I ran it up the driveway turned easily just waiting for the snow.


My local dealer will not be stocking the new EFI machines. I would like to order one online and do the set up myself. 
But the 'instructions' look to be lacking instructions and only show small pictures which seem difficult to decipher. 
Just wondering if you had any issues. 

Thanks!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Not the same model, but somewhat the same idea,


----------



## BillyMaguire

*First Post No Links*

Site won't let me post links for a first post.
Go to YouTube and search Unboxing and setting up your Ariens® Platinum 24

I am researching a new thrower and drooling over this machine....


----------



## Diquefiche

I just got my 30" Deluxe EFI.. I see that it has a small power adapter to charge the EFI battery (WHAT ?? ).. Does anyone know how long a charge lasts or how long the battery takes to charge ? One would think that the engine running should recharge the battery ? After all there is an alternator someplace as they power the handwarmers and headlight !


----------



## r00t

Congrats on the new blower. Just picked up a new Platinum 24 SHO EFI myself.

<previous commentary removed; realized after the fact that I was threadjacking, sorry>


----------



## liftoff1967

*Got the old man a deluxe 30 EFI*

Having an aging Father (82) running a 35 year old ST1236 since new, it has been giving him a lot of carb issues this fall. He has had it in to his local wrench (Ariens Dealer) on 3 different occasions. Each time he get the old horse back, he gets more frustrated, that the old girl "just is not the same, does not sound like she use to". Being he is getting older, it is more difficult for him to maintain his stuff like he once did. Getting on the floor only takes a half hour, but him getting back up, best plan on the rest of the day. (Yea I'm exaggerating, but I think you all get the idea)

So,,,, I called his local stealer and told him to get a deluxe 30 EFI set up to be delivered, and I would be up with a fist full of cash. 

That old guy was tickled to death to see his new toy. I showed him how to run it, pretty simple, but Dad's memory is NOT like it once was. He has used it now a couple times with some 3 to 4 inch snow falls. He said he loves it. Turned the key, waited till the moaning and groaning of the EFI was done, and one pull he was off and running. He also loves the auto turn. Keeping in mind his old blower had chains and was a ruff "ridding" blower. 

All in all, I'm happy he is happy. Once he get's 5 hours on it, I will head up there and change the oil. As of today I FINALLY got him using non oxygenated fuel, so this will be a big plus for this machine as well.

Downfall that I can see for most people, such as me, that off season store the blower in an out building is keeping the little EFI battery charged. Dad's case is easy as he stores his stuff in his garage right next to outlets. So end of the season, I will just un plug the harness, and re-plug into the AC charge unit that came with the machine.


----------



## deftguru

liftoff1967 said:


> Downfall that I can see for most people, such as me, that off season store the blower in an out building is keeping the little EFI battery charged. Dad's case is easy as he stores his stuff in his garage right next to outlets. So end of the season, I will just un plug the harness, and re-plug into the AC charge unit that came with the machine.


Just signed up for this site as I am looking to purchase the Ariens 24 SHO EFI. Or, get the non-ERI model depending on the answer to this question. 

If the battery in he EFI model is dead or let’s say does not charge and needs replacing, will I be able to start and use the snowblower? This is important for me because I do not have an outlet where I will store the blower and want to know if I can still use the thing of the battery does not function. 

Would appreciate any feedback on this. 

Thanks?


----------



## knu2xs

deftguru said:


> If the battery in he EFI model is dead or let’s say does not charge and needs replacing, will I be able to start and use the snowblower? This is important for me because I do not have an outlet where I will store the blower and want to know if I can still use the thing of the battery does not function.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks?



The EFI won't function without the battery being charged so you would be without a snow blower if the battery goes down.........


----------



## ELaw

deftguru said:


> I do not have an outlet where I will store the blower and want to know if I can still use the thing of the battery does not function.


Do you have sunlight where the machine will be stored?


----------



## deftguru

knu2xs said:


> The EFI won't function without the battery being charged so you would be without a snow blower if the battery goes down.........


Really? That would be a total bummer! I mean I could simply just run a long electrical cord, but that would be going out the way. This is very good to know. Glad I asked it here before purchasing. Sound like the non-EFI model will prob be my best bet in this case.


----------



## knu2xs

liftoff1967 said:


> Downfall that I can see for most people, such as me, that off season store the blower in an out building is keeping the little EFI battery charged. Dad's case is easy as he stores his stuff in his garage right next to outlets. So end of the season, I will just un plug the harness, and re-plug into the AC charge unit that came with the machine.


 
Just in case you plan on leaving the battery hooked up to the charger for any length of time I feel I should say something.


I use a lot of rechargeable batteries, year round, and am actually using a headlamp with rechargeable batteries as I type this. Because of this I've spent quite a bit of time researching batteries over the years......... 


Having hundreds of rechargeable batteries I keep a small, field, notebook for battery notes so I can keep track of my "maintenance" charge schedule, which is about every 3 months on batteries I use seasonally, like my C's & D's (summer fishing duty), as well as my back-up 9 volts. 


Ariens recommends charging the battery about every 3 months, which is exactly what I had expected. If you charge batteries too long, or too often, you will reduce battery life. Too often is a relative issue since batteries that are in use all of the time are going through a charge, discharge cycle, which is different than batteries whose chemistry lies dormant for extended periods of time. By charging every 3 months you "wake up" the chemistry and keep it somewhat active. If you leave them on a charger too long you run the risk of "cooking" them........


My seven chargers are all considered "smart chargers" that will kick down to trickle mode when reaching a certain voltage, usually referred to as "Delta Voltage (DV)," and depending on how the manufacturer set them up they tend to hit DV just before a battery hits full charge, just to prevent "cooking" the battery. They rely on the trickle charge to top them off and most will also have a timer shut off to keep the trickle charge from cooking them over time. 


I don't know the specifics of the charger Ariens provides with the unit but they recommend removing the charger when the light on it turns green, which is what I'll do. Now if you leave it on there afterwards for maybe 10 hours or so I don't think it'll cause too many issues but may shorten battery life, however, not knowing how their charger acts when it hits DV I'm just guessing here. Its very common that most chargers will automatically shut off after 12 hours but who knows with the Ariens charger...........


----------



## knu2xs

deftguru said:


> Really? That would be a total bummer! I mean I could simply just run a long electrical cord, but that would be going out the way. This is very good to know. Glad I asked it here before purchasing. Sound like the non-EFI model will prob be my best bet in this case.


 
Check post #24 of the linked thread for a little more on this.


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/125674-ariens-pro-28-vs-pro-28-hydro-3.html


----------



## deftguru

knu2xs said:


> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/125674-ariens-pro-28-vs-pro-28-hydro-3.html


Great info. Does anyone know the specifications for the battery used in the EFI model? For example, I know it’s a 7.2v NiMH battery, but would like more information such as:

—
Capacity: ?
Discharge: ?
Voltage: 7.2V
Chemistry: Ni-MH (my guess) rechargeable
Weight: ?
Dimensions: ?
Discharge Plug: ?
—
This will be great to know. I have a multi chemistry charger that I use for my rc Heli hobby. There is a chance I may already have a few spares around the house that I can charge on the spot when needed. Or, purchase a few more of needed. 

Thanks!


----------



## knu2xs

While I don't have any specifics on the battery, yet, here is the info. from the charger.


Model: SW - 072030


Input: 100 - 240v AC 50-60Hz


Output: 7.2v DC 300mA


I was glad to see the 300 mA charge rate, commonly called out as mah (milliamps per hour.) 
At least it's not pushing the juice into the battery too fast. So called "fast chargers" are the number 1 cause of premature battery death. 


Commonly you will see rechargeable batteries sold with a charger, usually a "fast charger." A theory kicking around on the internet is that the companies go with a fast charger knowing it will reduce battery life, which means you will come back for more batteries sooner.


----------



## deftguru

knu2xs said:


> the info. from the charger.
> Model: SW - 072030
> Input: 100 - 240v AC 50-60Hz
> Output: 7.2v DC 300mA


That is great. Thanks for sharing. Every little bit helps! I suppose this is the charger or similar being sold online?

I am wondering if this battery from HobbyKing $13.00 USD will work? If so, I can easily just charge this battery in the house.


----------

